# Home AC



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a freon leak at home. What kind of cost am I looking at, and can someone point me to a good repair person. I live in Milton.

Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I just left Milton, ill pm you my number.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

definitely give splittine a call. several people on here have had work done by him and everyone seems to be really happy with the job he's done


----------

